# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Posting in other peoples threads

## 88DOGMAN

How comes i cant do it ?

It says i need to confirm my account, pretty sure i have.
or it says my account has been disabled..
Any info ?

----------


## Free Will

you need to be on here for 45 days or have 100 posts to your name man to be able to private msg people and see there profile , you should be able to post on someones thread though...cant help ya

----------


## T-MOS

did you get a confirmation email that directed you to follow a link in order to finish your registration?

check your junk/spam folder in case you didnt' get one, that can usually hold up things with your account




> you need to be on here for 45 days or have 100 posts to your name man to be able to private msg people and see there profile , you should be able to post on someones thread though...cant help ya


This is not completely correct.

its 25 posts to enable PM feature

----------


## Free Will

ooops my bad ...sorry

----------


## Big

> How comes i cant do it ?
> 
> It says i need to confirm my account, pretty sure i have.
> or it says my account has been disabled..
> Any info ?


you have to click the link in the confirmation email you were sent.

----------

